# Questions for Boaters!



## xFl (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi People =)
So, there's a project I'm working on for school. It involves researching for a campaign informing people about wearing personal floatation devices for Mustang Survival. So to all the boaters out there, if you could just let me know if you keep your lifejackets/floatation devices on at all times when you're out on your boat?
And if you don't, if you could give a couple reasons why you don't. Is it a comfort issue? Inconvienience? Do you feel it's unessecary? is it not manly? (seriously, it's a legitimate reason, and if it's your reason it'd be awesome if you said it) anyways, if you guys could lend me your insight as boaters, it would be really helpful and very appreciated.


----------



## Tracers (Apr 21, 2010)

well im a girl, so i dont know if my answer counts but here goes anyways...
I always make sure there is a PFD on board for everyone but they get used as seat cushions. Unfortunately they are the big bulky cheap ones & very uncomfortable & bulky to wear all the time. If I could afford to get enough of the self inflating ones I believe they would actually get worn.


----------



## xFl (Apr 24, 2010)

haha your answer definately counts, it's much appreiciated! Anyone else??


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

When we go fishing I don't wear one on the boat. Because it's hard to wear one while your fishing...plus we a going really slow or not moving at all. When we go for a ride around the lake then it's best to wear one b/c you are going at higher speeds.


----------



## xFl (Apr 24, 2010)

So most of the time you guys find that it's a mobility/comfort issue? oh, and have you ever looked in depth into the types of PFDs available, or do you prefer the most cost effective solution (the bulky foam ones) ?


----------



## red (May 5, 2010)

I don't.. I really don't even know where they are on my buddies boats.. I'm usually too busy drinking.

Responsible eh.


----------



## xFl (Apr 24, 2010)

lol, one of the points of this is to find out why some people disregard them..! can you list a couple reasons why you don't care for them?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

When I worked on a fish farm before, most of the guys (ie. ********) thought they were too manly to wear life jackets. They even laughed at me for wearing my survival suit in the winter until one day the boat we were in sank and only 2 other guys had survival suits on & 3 didn't. Then the management began enforcing the life jacket/survival suit regulation.

In the summer, we all had to have the life jacket at least in the boat. These were the bulky ones which are less convenient to wear while working than the newer inflatable style.

I find its a case of people (especially guys) thinking they are too cool or will live forever type attitude which accounts for not wearing life jackets or bike helmets, even if it is against the law (maybe because its against the law).

Young people on the water want to have fun and think life jackets are too restrictive. Older boaters are usually more diligent about having life jackets on board, but many still don't wear them since they are "experienced" boaters and know how to stay out of trouble. 

The attitude (regarding recreational safety equipment in general) seems to be that "I'm" good at what "I'm" doing and its always someone else who does something stupid and gets themselves into trouble. 

I worked on the water for over 4 years and saw a lot of this type of attitude, especially from young guys in their late teens & twenties. However,they were not the only ones who felt this way.

Anthony


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

I hate life jackets.. when i do hit the water i feel as tho im getting choked.. tho I dont want to drown I dislike wearing them (still do when I'm in a moving boat or being dragged behind but I've lost all enjoyment from boating). Also Every boat I have ever been in only have had the foam ones and I'm not sure if I"m wearing the correct size. I am a strong swimmer (swam across shuswap, alice lake, luceal, cat with no issues) I wear one in a boat as the speeds tend to be greater and one can risk a concussion if you fall out or fall down being towed. I had about 4 concussions so I'm careful as after every concussion you have a greater chance of getting another.


----------



## redsnapper (May 12, 2010)

I've been a boater for decades, and as mentioned by many allready it seems to be both the age macho thing as well as comfort and mobility issue's. In general we all seem to get wiser and less radical with age, and now being in my 50's I wear one when conditions less than ideal are present. But keep in mind......

In the waters of the Georgia Straight , hypethermia starts to set in in less than 20 min. and if you do not get your breathing under controll from cold water shock in less than 3 minutes your probably going to be dead long before you have to worry about hypethermia finishing you off.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

The only time I didn't wear one was when the boat capsized. Me and my buddy almost died, and we would have if someone wasn't there to save us.

They're a nuisance but a necessary one.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

my dad stil has the lifejacket that saved his life, i always wear them when boating unless were stopped and hopping out for a swim.


----------



## veng68 (Apr 30, 2010)

When I used to go fishing on the ocean I always wore my life jacket. Heck I bought one even though I don't own a boat.

I'll always wear one because I don't know how to swim. Mine is pretty old now (20 years or so) and I would hope the newer models were less cumbersome.

Cheers,
Vic


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

i tuoght wakeboarding for 3 summers and we wuold have them right beside us at all times. it was hard to turn around and see as the driver so i tended not to wear mine. plus leaning over the boat all day and trying to pull them in it was extra bulk i didn t want. but that being said on a hot day it was nice to jump in with one and were it to keep u cool. hope that helps lol.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Mustang floatation life vest are local and of grat quality and style. They are based out of richmond and supply the us coast guard, navy, special forces, and nasa. As well all sea law enforcement departments.

I wear a life vest dependent on the conditions. When out on a lake with calm waters, I usually wouldn't wear one to get a nice tan. However, if I'm out in the open ocean fishing or on a seadoo, I would. 

I did go down to mexico once and they had no life vests when they took us out fishing for marlin. I wasn't too comfortable about that so I demanded they provided life vest.

Hope that added to your study.

Good luck with your research!


----------



## xFl (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks for all your responses, you've all been really helpful in shaping the direction we want the project to go.! Okay, so one final question, and it's kind of an odd one, but bear with me. What would serve as one of the main motivations for wearing/having a lifejacket? If you had to catagorize it, do you wear one for yourself, to keep yourself safe for your family, or just because it's required you have one on your boat? And again thanks so much.!


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

I wear a life jacket if we're boating in the ocean, but not usually if we're on a river or lake (I consider myself a good swimmer). My husband never wears one. Children on the boat have to wear one all the time, no exceptions. We always carry at least one life jacket per person on the boat. We used to own two seadoos & followed a rule that nobody was allowed to ride unless they had a life jacket on. When we first got our boat I used to always wear a really comfortable nice fitting non-bulky life jacket that I had. Unfortunately, somebody stole it & I've never found another one that I like as much. I know that I really should wear one for the sake of my family ...next spring I will go searching/shopping for the elusive 'perfect' life jacket.


----------



## veng68 (Apr 30, 2010)

I wear one because I can't swim.......... float yes......... swim no.

Cheers,
Vic


----------



## rocker85675 (May 4, 2010)

i dont like wearing mine as its hard to get a tan with one on, also thier uncomfortable, bulky and a general pita. i give people on my boat the option to wear thiers (proper size)and if they choose not to i make them keep it close (not packed away in a storage bin or in the in-floor ski locker). kids obviousy have to wear one, no ifs ands or butts. the only time i wear mine is when im either tubing or wakeboarding, then ya GOTA wear one. hope this helps


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

the new wakeboard ones are nice and thin. i wear them and i hardly know i have it on. i wear mine more then not just cose its nice to have that bit of asfty on you. esayer to keep it on then scramble for one when the boats going down ot what ever the case may be.


----------



## aquaflora (Jun 1, 2010)

I don't wear one because they are to uncomfortable, and I will not put myself in a risky situation on a boat. I keep it really safe and don't boat under conditions that aren't ideal. The asnwer to your latest question, because it is required to have one on the boat. I am sure it won't be long till big brother makes it manditory to wear one while boating, that will suck, but I hear people calling for it all the time. I am a big boy and can calculate the risks involved with boating.

Curtis


----------



## BigFatLyre (Apr 22, 2010)

I first dove here coming to B.C. with Mike for "Treasure Hunters" and the B.C. Arch. Club. I wear PDF all the time, AND don't spare the money any more than I'd skimp on my son's car seat. 
The danger is to go into this cold water in the summer unexpectedly, when the shock hits you while you're hot and you find out how unprepared you are. AND you may have someone else holding on to you, or may have a temperature induced heart attack.
The winter is actually safer, because you're ready for the cold.
As an ex-commercial diver, you'd be surprised how fast and often you can get into trouble or have to respond to someone elses' emergency. Year around if you go into any water in B.C. you lose control FAST.
1980 Cultus Lake: lost a fellow employee recently married (yes, drinking/no pdf)
Sidney new years day 2003: open water diver, young lady, lost (weight miscalculation)
Anvil Island 2008: unprepared triathletes died: two men (hypothermia)(unprepared)


----------



## xFl (Apr 24, 2010)

Thank you all so much for your responses. =) you've all been really helpful and we think we know where to go with this project now.. and to let you guys know, all of this information will not be directly quoted, or used in any way other than for our private research, and you'll all remain anonymous if mentioned in our design proposal. I'll show you guys the end result when we're done =)
and if anyone thinks of any interesting opinons or facts in the meantime..feel free to post.
Thanks
-Fiona


----------

